# Considering Co2



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Folks 
I've been reading a lot about co2 the last bit. I've had planeted tanks for a few years now but always just done DIY co2. However I think it might be time to upgrade to a full system. There are a few special considerations for me. I use a wheelchair and live in downtown Toronto. So even though I get around and take the ttc no problem I foresee problems trying to get out and have a 5 pound co2 tank filled. For this reason i'm considering some kind of nice paintball setup. I've looked at the GLA here and its expensive but i'm sure its also wonderfully made.

I don't mind picking up parts online to build my own system but again I can't drive all over the city to pick up parts. Also space under my tank is a minor issue so the smaller the system the better really.

Just looking for everyones thoughts on this, thanks.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, 

If you want a paintball set up, you can just get an adapter for any regulator. I suggest Aquatek Co2 regulators at 60 - 70 dollars, you can also get their paintball adapter and save a bit. The regulator is also smaller than that GLA, they do make quality regulators tho but I think the cost is pretty high once you factor in shipping etc. 

If you do a search on Aquatek's model, you will find some very favourable reviews. There will be people warning you to buy dual stage regulators that *can* cost 200 - 300 but I think you will be fine with a single stage. 

Also, if you have the time, you can source the parts yourself and make a dual stage but you must have good ebaying skills.

Anyways, take a look at the Aquatek or any other name brand regulators. But please, stay away from foreign ebay regulators. I'm not even going to get into that matter  

I'm trying to source a dual stage myself, if you like I can always link you to the parts. I also believe there was a fella who brought a regulator and they helped him assemble it on the spot. 

Let me know, I was once in the same situation of finding a proper set up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are looking to save space, you can always go the paintball route.

It will also save you the problem of refilling the cylinder when it is empty.

As FlyingHellFish mentioned, you can use a single stage regulator; they are (in general) cheaper than their dual stage counterparts. In addition, they are smaller, and lighter. An issue of using dual stage regulators with paintball canisters is that the regulator is often times much larger and heavier than the paintball canister, requiring that you fasten it down.

While GLA has excellent customer service, the cost is quite high, and in addition to the initial investment, you would likely have to pay customs taxes when it crosses the border. This is not to dissuade anyone from purchasing their products; I have spoken to Orlando and he is a very helpful individual.

Also, as mentioned, if you are good (and patient) at shopping on eBay, you can easily find excellent deals.

On another note; I saw some decent looking dual stage regulators for $21 shipped.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys for the info. So is it possible to refill the 20oz co2 tanks some place downtown. Since they are a bit smaller i could have two and swap when one is empty. I could likely carry two of the small tanks like that in my bag without too much trouble. 

Ah yes I was really considering the whole boarder issue with ordering from the states. Did you end up ordering from ebay.ca or .com ? I've had trouble finding much on .ca


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Julian said:


> Ah yes I was really considering the whole boarder issue with ordering from the states. Did you end up ordering from ebay.ca or .com ? I've had trouble finding much on .ca


I am not too sure about paintball cylinders and their refill locations, so I will let someone else answer that 

I have always ordered from the US eBay site; occasionally, I have been charged with duties, but most of the time, I have not.

It depends on how the seller ships, what the seller marks the products as, etc.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> I am not too sure about paintball cylinders and their refill locations, so I will let someone else answer that
> 
> I have always ordered from the US eBay site; occasionally, I have been charged with duties, but most of the time, I have not.
> 
> It depends on how the seller ships, what the seller marks the products as, etc.


Sometimes you can get no duties by having it labelled as"gift" but I don't think actual companies will do this for you.

I have already ask GLA about their shipping and no, they don't discount or cut corners regarding duties. It's a shame they are based in the States as they carried beautiful products.

You can most likely get it refilled at any paintball place, a quick google will net you several locations. I'm going to do paintball on my smaller tank, just need to grab an adapter.

How big is your tank? You might want to grab a atomizer which will make your Co2 last longer for each refill, that is, if you are ok with the billion bubbles in the tank.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I checked out the Aquatek Co2 regulators and it seems basic but people seem to like it and the price is right that's for sure. I think if you added a nice updated needle Valve it could work out ok. Not in a rush to buy anything so I'll think it over for a while. 

I am going to the states for a week in April so maybe that will open a few possibilities as well


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Sometimes you can get no duties by having it labelled as"gift" but I don't think actual companies will do this for you.


Yes, there is this option. I didn't want to put it out there, as it is technically against the law to do this.


----------

